#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  ANSI / ASSE A10.8 - 2011  Scaffolding Safety Requirements anyone able to share

## Rads53

Hi All



Anyone able to share a copy of ANSI / ASSE A 10.8 - 2011 Scaffolding Safety Requirements, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank youSee More: ANSI / ASSE A10.8 - 2011  Scaffolding Safety Requirements anyone able to share

----------


## Rads53

Hi All

This is another Scaffolding Standard I am looking for if anyone can post a copy. ANSI / ASSE A10.8 - 2011 Scaffolding Safety Requirements, I would be very grateful.

thank you

----------


## Rads53

Hi All 

Any one have a copy of this to share 

Regards

----------


## ra_junaidi

> Hi All 
> 
> Any one have a copy of this to share 
> 
> Regards



Please share "ANSI / ASSE A10.8 : 2011 Scaffolding Safety Requirements"

----------


## raz

I need ANSI / ASSE A10.8 : 2011 Scaffolding Safety Requirements

please share!

----------

